

Braces are the future Hear, hear you Rubyists & Coffeeists - zappan

So, apparently, even the most indentation scoped languages are accepting that braces are the real deal and the way to do things right<p>If you check this SOF answer
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;101268&#x2F;hidden-features-of-python#112303
you may notice the line sayin&#x27;<p>&quot;from __future__ import braces&quot;<p>Finally, no more lexical nonsense, just pure and clean visual scoping by following the braces! Victory!<p>:D
======
LarryMade2
DANG IT! Ya got me all excited... Man, I would really like to see braces
implemented properly in python. The lack of braces/indentation method sucks
for providing easy visual clues.

------
mthomas
SyntaxError: not a chance

